# fox den in my barn



## tjhuntfish (Oct 7, 2015)

kept seeing this fox around the barn, then i seen the pups glad i didnt shoot her. so i put my trail camera up on them got a bunch of cool pics. they are starting to move all over the place now i think there is 5 pups, watch 3 follow the mom in the woods before dark last night


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I have a litter of pups in my front yard.


----------



## japike (Mar 11, 2013)

tjhuntfish said:


> kept seeing this fox around the barn, then i seen the pups glad i didnt shoot her. so i put my trail camera up on them got a bunch of cool pics. they are starting to move all over the place now i think there is 5 pups, watch 3 follow the mom in the woods before dark last night


Great pics! Thanks for sharing. 

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

FREEPOP said:


> I have a litter of pups in my front yard.


Have they learned how to give you the middle finger yet!


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

multibeard said:


> Have they learned how to give you the middle finger yet!


They don't want to do that, I've been giving them frozen beaver tails.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

You are bribing them.

You better not run out of tail.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Really cool! Awesome pics.


----------



## tjhuntfish (Oct 7, 2015)

couple more


----------



## bowhunter19 (Sep 15, 2009)

Awesome pics! Is she a yearly regular?


----------



## Huntahalic (Feb 9, 2010)

Cool picture with deer in the background...

Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## MallardMaster (Nov 17, 2003)

That's really cool. Thanks for sharing with us


----------



## fishdip (Dec 29, 2010)

Cool pics, thanks for sharing.


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Nice pics I take it you don’t have any chickens


----------



## tjhuntfish (Oct 7, 2015)

not yet, havent had time to build a coop yet. i know ill have to make it pretty tight when i do! lol


----------



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

So darn cute. My son-in-law has a litter of 3 next to his pole barn. He does have chickens but won't kill them. I hope foxes make a comeback. Coyotes have displaced them mostly here except very close to towns, subdivisions, or buildings they avoid.


----------



## mattawanhunter (Oct 30, 2011)

Those are very rare and awesome pictures/story!

It's amazing to live out in the country, just to see the wildlife, I just watched a Tom in full strut out in my field with a couple hens!

Don't know what I'll do if I ever after move to a condo!



tjhuntfish said:


> kept seeing this fox around the barn, then i seen the pups glad i didnt shoot her. so i put my trail camera up on them got a bunch of cool pics. they are starting to move all over the place now i think there is 5 pups, watch 3 follow the mom in the woods before dark last night





tjhuntfish said:


> kept seeing this fox around the barn, then i seen the pups glad i didnt shoot her. so i put my trail camera up on them got a bunch of cool pics. they are starting to move all over the place now i think there is 5 pups, watch 3 follow the mom in the woods before dark last night


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

mattawanhunter said:


> Those are very rare and awesome pictures/story!
> 
> It's amazing to live out in the country, just to see the wildlife, I just watched a Tom in full strut out in my field with a couple hens!
> 
> Don't know what I'll do if I ever after move to a condo!


Iwould hate to live in city


----------



## tjhuntfish (Oct 7, 2015)

bowhunter19 said:


> Awesome pics! Is she a yearly regular?


no seen her around for a few years now but not up by the house


----------



## tjhuntfish (Oct 7, 2015)

she took them out in the woods now, must have another den out there.


----------

